# How important is environment (temp, RH) for DTG printing?



## atarizzz (Dec 17, 2015)

Getting set up for daily DTG printing using an Epson R3000 based system. 

I'm curious how important environmental conditions are to achieving good prints. I would like to run the machine in my garage, but of course this space is subject to temperature fluctuations through the seasons. Currently it's about 60F out there with 38% humidity. 

Any garage based printers out there who have some knowledge on this topic?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

atarizzz said:


> Getting set up for daily DTG printing using an Epson R3000 based system.
> 
> I'm curious how important environmental conditions are to achieving good prints. I would like to run the machine in my garage, but of course this space is subject to temperature fluctuations through the seasons. Currently it's about 60F out there with 38% humidity.
> 
> Any garage based printers out there who have some knowledge on this topic?




Proper humidity is extremely important to direct to garment printers. You want to keep the humidity level by your printer at around 50% and it should stay that way 24 /7. You can get a good humidifier and a humidity gauge for under $200.

_


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

equipmentzone said:


> Proper humidity is extremely important to direct to garment printers. You want to keep the humidity level by your printer at around 50% and it should stay that way 24 /7. You can get a good humidifier and a humidity gauge for under $200.
> 
> _


Quoted for emphasis. If you're printing in a garage it can be very problematic, because of the wind that blows in around the garage door. That introduces a lot of dust and temp/humidity fluctuations that can really mess with your heads. I tried running a DX5-based machine in an old building without proper climate control and it was an absolute nightmare, so do yourself a favor and learn from my very expensive mistakes. If you're serious about DTG you should really consider doing a garage conversion.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Zenergy said:


> Quoted for emphasis. If you're printing in a garage it can be very problematic, because of the wind that blows in around the garage door. That introduces a lot of dust and temp/humidity fluctuations that can really mess with your heads. I tried running a DX5-based machine in an old building without proper climate control and it was an absolute nightmare, so do yourself a favor and learn from my very expensive mistakes. If you're serious about DTG you should really consider doing a garage conversion.



In this case emphasis is good. 24/7 humidity and temperature control is a must for trouble free printing. And it's not that expensive to achieve.

-


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Hot and cold air can muck with the ink and make particles bigger, therefore clog the head. (only if exposed to long periods of hot and cold)


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an issue with environment control. I print in a basement with one window which is not able to open because I have a duct vent blowing air out it from a 500 cfm fan I installed in the ceiling above my heat press. The issue is that it gets cold here in the NH state and to get proper air flow I need to open the door a crack as an air inlet which leads to the open bulk head. It gets cold in here from that - around 50 F. I have a space heater and heat in the next room so I can try to heat it up between that and the heat presses that are running, however it uses a lot of electricity. Not to mention all of this causes low humidity so I have to keep the humidifier running. Right now I am only running cmyk ink so humidity is not a big deal but once I get white back in the DTG all of this is going to be a problem. Not sure how to resolve but I am all ears!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

If you pump through ink it helps to have less issues. Even in hot places if you're going through a crap ton you can get by, by printing out the ink fast. I think you'll be fine Jeff, you've been doing it a long time and you are a monster printing machine lol.


----------

